# Vacation Villas at Niagara Falls



## Sylvia W (Nov 18, 2007)

I just booked a week through DAE's bonus weeks.  Anyone familiar with this location?  It is Wine Country Manor c/o Fantasy Holiday Club, 6027 Drummond Rd.  We're going Dec. 28 to Jan. 4 so will be able to see all the holiday lights plus spend New Year's Eve there.


----------



## bobk (Nov 18, 2007)

Never stayed there but it is a good area for touring the Falls and it's area. I found this site for it on the web http://www.fantasyholidayclub.com/canada-vacation-villas.html.


----------



## Sylvia W (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks.  I had checked that web site before booking and also located it on a map.  Was just wondering if anyone had any hands on experience.  I'm looking forward to seeing all the lights and that week they have fireworks every night!  Now if we can just get permission to take our 10 year old granddaughter.  My son says it would be great for her but haven't talked to the X dil yet.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 21, 2007)

Sylvia, please let us know how it is! We're going to Ontario next summer and I would love love love to be able to snag an August week at this resort. We were planning to stop in Niagara Falls anyway. 

I wonder if I could get an exchange in there through DAE? I've never seen this one listed anywhere else, it's new to me. 

Have a great time!


----------



## Sylvia W (Nov 22, 2007)

I will definitely let you know how it was.  Just booked tickets for Beauty and the Beast which will be playing while we are there as both parents say our wonderful granddaughter can go with us.


----------



## nicklinneh (Nov 22, 2007)

Sylvia,
You won't be crossing any borders, so no problem.
But any U.S. citizens crossing the border with children not theirs need letters of permission from the parents.
Once my wife and I visited Victoria and had trouble because my step-daughter had a different last name than ours. The border agent quizzed her separately and privately, because we didn't have a letter from her father.   ---ken


----------



## wackymother (Nov 22, 2007)

It's actually a good idea to have notarized letters from the parents giving their permission for the minor to be traveling with so-and-so, the child's maternal grandmother, from X to Y on dates A to B, plus a separate notarized letter saying that the grandmother has the parents' permission to make decisions about medical care for the child in case of emergency. 

My MIL takes our children on vacation sometimes and, though she has never needed to use the medical letters, it's good to have them.


----------

